# Andre Barret, backup point for the Knicks next year?



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Andre Barret Article


What do you New Yorkers think about the possibility of Andre Barret being a Knick backup next year. He certainly can play. Personally I think he has a shot in the league. Just because he is 5'8 doesn't mean that the guy can't play. Earl Boykins has overcome his height. Many others have before him too. Andre has the ability to be a special player, but we will have to see about that shall we?


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

while lack of height CAN be overcome, very few players manage it consistently and Barrett didn't dominate in college like other small PGs (Iverson, TJ Ford, even Boykins in the NCAAs). In addition, we already have a pretty respectable backup in Frank Williams, and have to carry Moochie as well, so I can't see Barrett making the team even, let alone getting any burn, unless he puts up 30ppg in the summer. he might catch on with a different team that doesn't have the PG glut the Knicks do.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

if Williams gets traded, he'll get the job. still, marcus hatten should be here, mainly since hes better then barrett


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*hey*

speaking of which, where is my boy Marcus Hatten these days? 

he make any summer league rosters?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

hattens gonna be playing for the bucks in the minnesota summerleague july 6-10. Ford has a neck problem, and Damon Jones is a free agent, i think he has a good chance


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Anyone know where to find a TV schedule for summer league?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> Anyone know where to find a TV schedule for summer league?


You need to have NBA TV, http://www.nba.com/news/summerleagues2004.html

Check out the NBA TV column on the right for timings.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Barret is small, but Isiah Thomas has only had positive things to say about him. Unfortunately the Knicks are stuck with Moochie Norris, and unless they trade Frank Williams there won't be any room for Barret on the roster.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Moochie Norris is one of the worst players in the nba. i cant see him still being on the roster by training camp.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> Moochie Norris is one of the worst players in the nba. i cant see him still being on the roster by training camp.


Hey there, c'mon, that award goes to Howard Eisley and Shandon Anderson, who both share the award.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

yeah any chance at getting rid of moochie, we should take it.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EwingStarksOakley94</b>!
> yeah any chance at getting rid of moochie, we should take it.


Been there, done that. 

He _still_ has 3 years and $12.5 million left on his contract, so it won't be so easy.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>inapparent</b>!
> while lack of height CAN be overcome, very few players manage it consistently and Barrett didn't dominate in college like other small PGs (Iverson, TJ Ford, even Boykins in the NCAAs). In addition, we already have a pretty respectable backup in Frank Williams, and have to carry Moochie as well, so I can't see Barrett making the team even, let alone getting any burn, unless he puts up 30ppg in the summer. he might catch on with a different team that doesn't have the PG glut the Knicks do.


Thanks, that's the comparision I was looking for, I use one of the boykins as a yard stick. Earl Watson or Earl Boykins.


----------

